# All posters in this section please read!!!



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Ok, lets get this straight....


A) Ferrets are not exotic mammals!

B) Rats are not exotic mammals!

C) Birds are not mammals, let alone exotic mammals!


That is all.............phew!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I think this should be made a sticky for this section :2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Not strictly true Colin. Here is an example I found on google and there are dozens more to choose from.Our vets class these animals as exotic species too

Exotic Animals and Pets


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I beg to differ.
This rat looks pretty damn exotic:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

:lol2::lol2:

Well this made me laugh 

Colin : victory:


----------



## miss_ferret (Feb 4, 2010)

:lol2: aww that picture made me smile :2thumb: wish someone would tell the majority of vets near me that ferrets arnt exotic, took me ages to find one that wouldnt charge exotic prices to see them


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Lol colin! 


Ferrets are considered exotic and studied under exotics because strictly speaking they are only a sub species of their wild cousins ( the polecat). Vets treat them as exotic because they are studied as exotics as opposed to under the same category as rabbits, guinea pigs etc. But yes I tend to agree with you in all 3 of those. It also makes me laugh when people think dumbo rats are exotic just because of their ears!

Ps. Sorry I missed your face book message! I'd fell asleep logged in lol.


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Ok, lets get this straight....
> 
> 
> A) Ferrets are not exotic mammals!
> ...


What about Giant African Snails http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/473931-giant-african-snails-wanted.html ... are they classed as exotic mammals? :lol2:


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

What I find more irritating is people not being able to spell the breed of animal they have, particularly when they are advertising them for sale!

A well known breed of tortoise springs to mind....


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

erm guinea pigs are classed as an exotic pet :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

glidergirl said:


> What about Giant African Snails http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/exotic-mammals/473931-giant-african-snails-wanted.html ... are they classed as exotic mammals? :lol2:


GALS are exotics :2thumb:



Stephen P said:


> What I find more irritating is people not being able to spell the breed of animal they have, particularly when they are advertising them for sale!
> 
> A well known breed of tortoise springs to mind....


:notworthy:


The mind boggles as to why guinea pigs are considered exotic. They're far from exotic and aren't even studied as such!


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

I think in the case of this forum 'exotic' should classify those animals not commonly sold in 'standard' pet shops or that have not been commonly domesticated by a large number of people in the uk for 10 years or more!

thus ferrets, rats and guinea pigs stc would not classify as 'exotic', 

I kept ferrets over 20 years ago and they were common enough then!


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

cetain types of guinea pigs have not been kept in pet shops not should they

i.e. the types i breed


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

Hipparchia said:


> cetain types of guinea pigs have not been kept in pet shops not should they
> 
> i.e. the types i breed


They are still guinea pigs though. Same species, perhaps a tiny amount more care required but not the same as the likes of suggies and ground squirrels. Its sort of like saying a rare breed of dog deserves to be in exotic mammals, but its still a dog, which is hardly exotic.

I agree with the OP...I only post my ferret questions here because you get better answers in this section for some reason! But I suppose it depends on how you look at "exotic", if you take it the way vets mean it, it could include most things that aren't a dog or cat.


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

what about french lops? i would class rabbits as exotics but my vet says my frenchies are. 

to whoever asked about GALS? they're not a mammal.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

technically cavies ARE "exotic" because they're not native to the UK but I don't think they should be referred to as exotic because (as a previous poster has pointed out) they have effectively been domesticated by wallies like me who seem fit to keep hundreds of them :Na_Na_Na_Na:

On the whole though I also agree it's jolly annoying people referring to bog standard furries as exotic :bash:


----------



## glidergirl (Nov 27, 2006)

teshu said:


> to whoever asked about GALS? they're not a mammal.


Ahem yeah, it was a joke hence the :lol2: at the end of it! :2thumb:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

......yawn, does this really matter.

Dave.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

ambyglam said:


> I think in the case of this forum 'exotic' should classify those animals not commonly sold in 'standard' pet shops or that have not been commonly domesticated by a large number of people in the uk for 10 years or more!
> 
> thus ferrets, rats and guinea pigs stc would not classify as 'exotic',
> 
> I kept ferrets over 20 years ago and they were common enough then!


how could you keep them over 20 years ago?!?! you're younger than me arent you?!?! :lol2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

sam gamgee said:


> ......yawn, does this really matter.
> 
> Dave.


 
LOL that made me giggle dave 

the old playground thing of my mums bigger than your mum................well my dads bigger than yours :Na_Na_Na_Na:

popped into mind 

this is like..................My pets more exotic than your pet is :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2::lol2::lol2:

sorry peoples its just what came to mind ha ha ha


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

This is the place we go when any other place isn't the place.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Ooooooo blast!! no it aint, me eyes 'av gorn funny, its the one below thas the place I thought I was at. See what happens when I don't drink, it all goes pete tong. *rumages around house for beer*


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakewhisperer said:


> Ooooooo blast!! no it aint, me eyes 'av gorn funny, its the one below thas the place I thought I was at. See what happens when I don't drink, it all goes pete tong. *rumages around house for beer*


 
:gasp: i think you need to find some beer :gasp::lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> :gasp: i think you need to find some beer :gasp::lol2::lol2:


 Whatever gave you that idea?? Can't find any:bash:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakewhisperer said:


> Whatever gave you that idea?? Can't find any:bash:


them posts up there did ^^^^:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> them posts up there did ^^^^:Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:


 Ahhhh. Got any beer?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

snakewhisperer said:


> Ahhhh. Got any beer?


 
Im sure if Emma looks hard enough she will find some beer:whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakewhisperer said:


> Ahhhh. Got any beer?





Shell195 said:


> Im sure if Emma looks hard enough she will find some beer:whistling2:


 
LOL shell ha ha 

*emma goes off to beat people up for their beer :2thumb:*

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> LOL shell ha ha
> 
> *emma goes off to beat people up for their beer :2thumb:*
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


Too late, couldn't wait, bin shop, got beer: Normal service shall be resumed shortly


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Apologies to those recieving injuries and no longer having beer.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakewhisperer said:


> Too late, couldn't wait, bin shop, got beer: Normal service shall be resumed shortly


 
oh fine pah so you dont need the help of the yorkshire terrier :devil: allbeit im the same size as one :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> oh fine pah so you dont need the help of the yorkshire terrier :devil: allbeit im the same size as one :lol2::lol2::lol2:


 But not as hairy, hopefully?!?!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakewhisperer said:


> But not as hairy, hopefully?!?!


i have long hair so i probs have more hair than one :lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i have long hair so i probs have more hair than one :lol2::lol2:


 Oooo... long hair, all down your back....??
none on your head, just all down your back!!





Sorry couldn't resist that one:2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

snakewhisperer said:


> Oooo... long hair, all down your back....??
> none on your head, just all down your back!!
> 
> 
> ...


yes yes thats it lol 

an on a full moon 

i stand facing the moon shouting awwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhooooooo wooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo:lol2::lol2:


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> yes yes thats it lol
> 
> an on a full moon
> 
> i stand facing the moon shouting awwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhooooooo wooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo:lol2::lol2:


OOh don't get me started on lycanthropy, I'm a fan!?! The very first film I saw on video was An American werewolf in London, and it still stands the test of time. love bad moon rising-Creedence clearwater revival.: victory:


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Creedence Clearwater Revival.............this is the bunch of old farts thread.






Sadly me included.

So, Emzy has a hairy back, beerman has a few hairs on his head and Shell looks strangely like....a moggie!!!! And I look like a slightly more handsome version of buster bloovessel but with more hair. 

Amazing what one can get from the annals of this site......gawd I`m talking crud, I need bed especially as I am up at 4!!!!!!


Beer anyone?


Davethetiredone.


----------



## sam gamgee (Apr 8, 2009)

Oh and it appears beerman has quiet conversations with serps......

Nite all you nutters who are still awake, sleep tight!!!!!!

Dave.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> how could you keep them over 20 years ago?!?! you're younger than me arent you?!?! :lol2:


cos i'm 31...lol I got my first pet ferrets when I was 8... so god i sound old now!


----------



## FuzzyFurry (Dec 13, 2009)

Am I too late for beer? :blush:


----------



## cjsnakes (Feb 15, 2009)

Caz said:


> I beg to differ.
> This rat looks pretty damn exotic:
> image


 
haha love balarina ratina

but its domestic and exotic classified they should have seperate pages for them
ive seen dogs and kittens sold on there they should have there own place


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

gotta agree i was thinking of posting a thread like this, i dont mind when ferrets or rats occasionaly pop up on here as they are at least mammals but when there are threads about birds and inverts then its bit wierd. 
this is the only section on this forum i like as theres hardly any bitching or moaning.
stu


----------



## sarahdilan (Feb 18, 2010)

have to say - this is my first time on this section of the forum - pure curiosity as what was considered exotic. maybe exotic means not commonly kept - i have ferrets and everyone i know thinks i'm crazy. some idea that they are the devil incarnate lol

my vet doesnt class ferrets as exotic fortunately


----------

